# "Generation War" movie about German Soldiers, civilians during World War II



## CougarKing (13 Dec 2013)

In German with English subtitles.

This was a blockbuster miniseries in Europe, but it will be released theatrically in North America.

Not sure when it's going to be released in Canadian theatres, but it has limited release in the US next January.

Youtube Trailer: "Generation War"

Review from Rottentomatoes.com



> Movie Info
> 
> *Billed as a German BAND OF BROTHERS, the blockbuster miniseries Generation War vividly depicts the lives of five young German friends forced to navigate the unconscionable moral compromises of life under Hitler. Level-headed, highly decorated officer Wilhelm (Volker Bruch) goes off to the eastern front with his sensitive younger brother Friedhelm (Tom Schilling).* Deeply in love with Wilhelm is Charlotte (Miriam Stein), a young nurse who looks forward to serving in the Red Cross. Greta (Katherina  Schüttler) is a talented singer who longs to become another Marlene Dietrich, while her Jewish boyfriend Viktor (Ludwig Trepte) fights for his life while hiding among members of the Polish Resistance. (c) Music Box Films
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Dec 2013)

Called "Unsere Mütter Unsere Väter" in German, there are plenty of clips online:

Some with action you'll like

And some that'll turn your stomach


----------



## paffomaybe (18 Dec 2013)

I checked this out over the weekend.  Started off corny (sort of like a NSDAP-py "Friends"), fairly well done in the middle, sort of lost it again near the end.  If you're interested in the Der Untergang school of German war filmmaking, this is work checking out.


----------

